# Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch



## SM260983 (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich werde Ende August für ein Paar Tage in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen sein.

Könnt Ihr mir einen Kutter zum Dorschangeln empfehlen?
Weiß jemand wie die "kleinen" derzeit beißen und was die beste Farbkombination ist?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Antworten.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Nordberg100 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

Hi Sascha,

ich persönlich finde die Unterschiede auf den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen ja nicht sooo groß. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich aber mit der Einigkeit und Hai 4 gemacht.

Ich bin am 17.8. oben und wir fahren mit der Einigkeit. Ich werde dann anschließend berichten.


Beste Grüße


----------



## SM260983 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

Super... vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe mich auf der "Hai 4" eingebucht... 
bin gespannt wie es wird...


----------



## Nordberg100 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

Na, dann lass mal hören wie es gelaufen ist, wenn Du wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen hast.


----------



## micha_2 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

auf der aHai IV aber nich am 17./18. ????!, da is vollcharter


----------



## Nordberg100 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

Moin Micha,

na, dann lass mir am 17. mal noch 'n paar drin.


Gruß
Norbert#h


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*



micha_2 schrieb:


> auf der aHai IV aber nich am 17./18. ????!, da is vollcharter


Das ist auch nicht Ende August|supergri


----------



## thomas19 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

Als Einzelbucher ganz klar die Einigkeit! Seht zu, dass Ihr von Mo. bis Do. rausfahren könnt, da ist das Schiff nicht so voll. Mit den Gummifischen lass´t Euch am besten bei baltic Kölln beraten o. fragt den Bootsmann, Wolfgang heißt er glaube ich. Ich hatte dort mit schwarzem twister mit leuchtfarbenen Jigkopf (glow in the Dark)etwas gefangen.
Petri 
thomas19


----------



## SM260983 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

... also ich bin am 29.08. (Donnerstag) auf der MS Hai IV...#:

bin gespannt wie es wird... werde danach berichten, 
wenn es jemanden interessiert...#c |supergri


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Als Einzelbucher ganz klar die Einigkeit! Seht zu, dass Ihr von Mo. bis Do. rausfahren könnt, da ist das Schiff nicht so voll. Mit den Gummifischen lass´t Euch am besten bei baltic Kölln beraten o. fragt den Bootsmann, Wolfgang heißt er glaube ich. Ich hatte dort mit schwarzem twister mit leuchtfarbenen Jigkopf (glow in the Dark)etwas gefangen.
> Petri
> thomas19


 
Warum die Einigkeit? Die ist nicht schlecht, keine Frage. Aber wenn du nicht in der Spitze oder hinten stehst, dann kannst du kaum vernünftig werfen. Das geht auf der Ostpreussen oder auf der Klaus-Peter wesentlich besser.


----------



## Nordberg100 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Warum die Einigkeit? Die ist nicht schlecht, keine Frage. Aber wenn du nicht in der Spitze oder hinten stehst, dann kannst du kaum vernünftig werfen. Das geht auf der Ostpreussen oder auf der Klaus-Peter wesentlich besser.





Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Mit einem 3 Meter Prügel gibt's üerhaupt keine Probleme. Schwierig wird's nur direkt seitlich vom Scheißhaus, aber das ist auf jedem Kutter so.


Gruß und Petri Euch allen


----------



## thomas19 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Warum die Einigkeit? Die ist nicht schlecht, keine Frage. Aber wenn du nicht in der Spitze oder hinten stehst, dann kannst du kaum vernünftig werfen. Das geht auf der Ostpreussen oder auf der Klaus-Peter wesentlich besser.


Hallo Norwegenschreck69,
ich bin einmal mit der Einigkeit mitgefahren u. hab mir von Urlaubern aus dem Ruhrpott sagen lassen, dass dieses schiff in HH am meisten Dorsch fängt. Ich war ebenfalls der Meinung, das dieses Schiff ganz gut fängt. Deshalb empfehle ich dieses Schiff weiter. Die Klaus-Peter ist meiner Meinung nach etwas für Urlauber, die während des Angelns mit dem Bootsmann o. dem Käptain etwas quatschen wollen. Mit Kai u. Klaus-Peter kann man sich gut unterhalten. Die Ostpreußen u. die HAI4 sind am Besten für Überkopfwerfer geeignet, weil das Bistro unter Deck ist. Auf der Tanja war ich noch nicht, zumindest auf dem Schiff|supergri. Und die Monika würd ich für Gruppen o. Vollcharter empfehlen, dann fangen die oft richtig gut. Einzelfahrer hab ich dort immer etwas klagen hören.
Wie "das ist ja ein schönes Schiff, aber wir haben dort nicht viel gefangen". Achso man muß auch nicht unbedingt Überkopf seine Angel auswerfen, das geht auch von unten her, besonders, wenn man eine kurze Angel hat, Wolfgang wird es Dir bestimmt zeigen, wenn Du mal wieder mit der Einigkeit mitfahren solltest. So, ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt alles gut begründet u. erklärt.
Petri Heil
und immer ´n strammes Seil
thomas19


----------



## Forellenjaeger (14. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

war mit der Einigkeit bisher sehr zufrieden!!!
zu der Hai IV kann ich nichts zu sagen!!!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

ganz klar die ms-einigkeit , auf dem schiff stimmt der fang einfach im gegensatz zu den anderen schiffen und die besatzung ist einfach super ! einziger nachteil immer sehr voll ( warum wohl ) ansonsten die einzige alternative wäre noch die ms tanja , der Rest sind reine butterfahrten mit driften von 45 minuten ohne fische , alles schon erlebt !!!


----------



## Waldima (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*



dorschangler12345 schrieb:


> ansonsten die einzige alternative wäre noch die ms tanja , der Rest sind reine butterfahrten mit driften von 45 minuten ohne fische , alles schon erlebt !!!




Das ist mir zu pauschal! Kannst Du das wirklich für ALLE anderen Kutter sagen?


----------



## dorschangler12345 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

sicherlich nicht immer , aber zu 80 % ! war mit jedem kutter schon mindestens 2 mal draussen und das sind meine persönlichen erfahrungen!


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

Du, ich brauche bestimmt keine Hilfe bei auswerfen, da ich schon seit 30 Jahren angeln gehe und seit vielen Jahren auch an der Ostsee vom Kutter aus. Die Einigkeit kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Wenn auf der Klaus-Peter mit 12 Mann 100 Fische gefangen werden ist das bestimmt besser als auf der Einigkeit mit 40 Leuten 200 Fische. Auch auf der Einigkeit musst du ein wenig angeln können, oder nicht? Ich war schon oft auf der Einigkeit und habe im Schnitt nicht mehr Fische gefangen als auf einem anderen Kutter. Die können alle nicht zaubern. Aber alle reden von der Einigkeit und die Leute werden vollkommen doll gemacht und sind dann ganz enttäuscht, wenn die Kiste nicht bis oben voll wird. Und werfen kann man auf der Klaus-Peter oder Ostpreussen besser, weil mehr Platz da ist und die Schiffe länger sind. Natürlich gibt sich der Deutsch Mühe den Fisch zu finden, keine Frage. Ich habe aber auch schon sehr oft miterlebt, dass wir z.B. keine Lust haben unseren Fisch für ein Foto zum Hafen zu schleppen, nur damit mal wieder der Kutter genannt wird. Also Fakt ist, wer nicht angeln kann, der fängt auch auf der E....... nix, vielleicht mal einen über nem Wrack.

In 2 Wochen geht's wieder nach Nordnorwegen, da macht man sich keine Gedanken über die Ostseedorsche. Im Schnitt fangen wir da ca. 30 Dorsche der 5-10 Kilo-Klasse pro Tag, wird auch langweilig. Freut euch über die schönen Dorsche in der Ostsee auf eurem Lieblingskutter. :m


----------



## Andidi (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kutter von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war schon des öfteren mit der Hai 4 draußen und wir haben auch immer anständig gefangen. 
Generell kann ich hier Norwegenschreck zustimmen, wer nicht angeln kann fängt auch nichts. Wir haben es einige male erlebt das wir die Kiste komplett voll hatten während viele an Bord nur versucht haben ihren gegenüber unter dem Boot durh zu ziehen weil sich die Pilker verhakt hatten  
Die langen Driften habe ich nur erlebt wenn auf der Hai 4 die Urlaubsvertretung vom Kapitän am ruder war, wenn Günther Zander am Werk ist gibt es das normal nicht wenn nicht gut gefangen wird.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das meine Infos schon 4-5 Jahre alt sind.

Gruß Andi

P.S. Bootsmann Cello kann auch ganz ordentlich filetieren, man muss ihn nur etwas Kitzeln ;-)


----------

